# SfdW next week?



## *blacksheep* (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

da Harry seiner Verpflichtung als Foren-Moderator ja offensichtlich nicht nachkommen kann oder will  , versuche ich es einfach mal:

Wollen wir Donnerstag, den 21.10.2004 gegen 19 Uhr (?) mal wieder ein SfdW veranstalten?

Vorschläge zur Location sind willkommen, ich jedenfalls würde das übliche Maybach bevorzugen. 

 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Alan (11. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir Donnerstag, den 21.10.2004 gegen 19 Uhr (?) mal wieder ein SfdW veranstalten?
> Vorschläge zur Location sind willkommen, ich jedenfalls würde das übliche Maybach bevorzugen.



Harrys Begeisterung für SfdW läßt wirklich ein wenig zu wünschen übrig.  Bin grundsätzlich gerne dabei, werde zwar kaum um 19 Uhr dort sein können, aber je später der Abend... Vielleicht läßt sich ja auch eine Lokalität finden, bei der nicht erst noch stundenlang Parkplätze gesucht werden müssen... 

Gruß

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (12. Oktober 2004)

Wie wär's wieder mit dem Kaktus? Liegt so praktich vor meiner Tür, hat leider aber kein Parkhaus...


----------



## Alan (12. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's wieder mit dem Kaktus?



Hatte beim Kaktus zumindest einen Parkplatz gefunden. Der war zwar auch nicht gerade vor der Tür, aber noch in bequemer Reichweite. Von mir aus also gerne in den Kaktus. Und da der ja so bequem vor Miras Tür liegt, kann sie ja auch gleich die Orga und Reservierung übernehmen... 

Saludos

Det


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. Oktober 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte beim Kaktus zumindest einen Parkplatz gefunden. Der war zwar auch nicht gerade vor der Tür, aber noch in bequemer Reichweite. Von mir aus also gerne in den Kaktus. Und da der ja so bequem vor Miras Tür liegt, kann sie ja auch gleich die Orga und Reservierung übernehmen...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Det



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist 100m Luftlinie vom Kaktus entfernt ein kostenpflichtiger, bewachter Parkplatz.

Jau, find ich auch sehr nett von Mira, dass sie sich um alles Weitere kümmern will.     

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> da Harry seiner Verpflichtung als Foren-Moderator ja offensichtlich nicht nachkommen kann oder will  , versuche ich es einfach mal:


Jaja, blabla ... 
Ihr habt natürlich recht, eigentlich hatte ich zugesagt schon für den kommenden Donnerstag mal wieder zum SfdW aufzurufen, aber hier in der Fa. steppt der Bär und auch sonst bin ich derzeit etwas "short on time" 

Danke Alex, der Termin nächste Woche paßt mir gut. Ich stimme auch für das *Kaktus* 
(Wobei mir ein Parkplatz so ziehmlich Latte ist, ich nutze ja den ÖPNV)


----------



## Mira (12. Oktober 2004)

Öähm, ja !

Dann warte ich mal mit der Reservierung bis Di, dann wissen wir auch, wie viele ungefähr kommen wollen...ist 19 Uhr gefällig?


----------



## Thol (12. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, blabla ...
> 
> ....Wobei mir ein Parkplatz so ziehmlich Latte ist, ich nutze ja den ÖPNV)


Egoist   - schon mal an die Leute gedacht, die mit dem Auto kommen müssen und a la Grönemeyers *"Ich dreh hier schon seit Stunden...  und finde KEINEN Parklplatz !!!"* vöööööööölllllig genervt beim SfdW aufschlagen .
    Gibt es nicht eine Alternative zum Kaktus, wo man mit dem HVV hinkommen  und auch parken kann .


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. Oktober 2004)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nicht eine Alternative zum Kaktus, wo man mit dem HVV hinkommen  und auch parken kann .



Verstehe ich das richtig? Du möchtest mit dem HVV anreisen und nach getaner Arbeit auf ner Parkbank parken, sprich nächtigen?   

Wie weiter oben schon gesagt, direkt beim Kaktus ist doch ein riesiger Parkplatz, wo man für 1 Euro fuffzig genehm parken kann.   

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Thol (12. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig?


 Nein Janus, aber fast   !!!



> Wie weiter oben schon gesagt, direkt beim Kaktus ist doch ein riesiger Parkplatz, wo man für 1 Euro fuffzig genehm parken kann.


  Wo soll der bitte sein . Als Nicht-HH'ler wäre ich für eine Beschreibung dankbar. Ich habe keine Lust auf diese Rumkurverei , wie beim letzten mal .

   Gruß 
   Olaf


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2004)

Hmmm...  Vielleicht - aber nur vielleicht, das Wetter muss dann natürlich auch stimmen - komme ich auch endlich mal...  Ich bin ja jetzt mobil...  Das Rennrad will doch auch endlich mal auf eine etwas längere Strecke gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...  Vielleicht - aber nur vielleicht, das Wetter muss dann natürlich auch stimmen - komme ich auch endlich mal...


Na, das wäre ja mal was 
Ich könnte dir einen Schlafplatz anbieten, so daß Du nicht bei Nacht und Nebel zurück nach TDF mußt! 
Nun hast Du keine Ausrede mehr ..


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (12. Oktober 2004)

was is SfdW


----------



## Mira (12. Oktober 2004)

Olaf, der Parkplatz liegt genau an der Behringsstr., von der BAB kommend auf der rechten Seite zwischen der Kreuzung Behringstr/Große Brunnenstr. und Behringstr. Friedensallee. Vor der freien Fläche stehen diese großen Werbeplakate. Somit genau gegenüber vom Kaktus.


----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2004)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:
			
		

> was is SfdW


"Geboren" ist es in Berlin, guckst Du hier: SfdW


----------



## OBRADY (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo...

Würde mich auch sehen lassen....

Wer aus meiner Richtung kommt und zusteigen möchte, bitte PM..

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Tracer (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich komme auch! Kaktus finde ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaughingMoon (13. Oktober 2004)

Na gut...
wenn es denn sein muss bin ich auch dabei - auf Jeden.
Ob nun Kaktus oder Maybach ist mir wirklich völlig egal. Schlafplätze gibt's überall 
19:00 Uhr ist auch gut, dann amche ich halt etwas früher Schluss im Büro, tut meiner Laune eh ganz gut.

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## Beppo (17. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin,
also wenn´s  Saufen im Kaktus stattfindet, bin ich dabei. Bin ich doch soooooo neugierig auf den Tech-Talk, welche Speichen mit welchen Vorbauten am besten verbaut werden sollen, welches Lager wohin kommt, welcher Biker die größte Kraft aufbringt und somit die unkaputtbare Kette sprengen kann und was es neues in Sachen Melkmaschinen gibt.    
Sodenn, bis dann.
Beppo


----------



## Mira (17. Oktober 2004)

Ok, also da wären

Janus
Alan
Thol
madbull ?
Rabbit
OBRADY
Tracer
LaughingMoon
Beppo

noch irgendjemand Interesse mit Beppo über die Kompatibilität von Speichen und Vorbauten zu fachsimpeln?


----------



## Tracer (17. Oktober 2004)

IGD kommt auch mit!


----------



## Alan (17. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> noch irgendjemand Interesse mit Beppo über die Kompatibilität von Speichen und Vorbauten zu fachsimpeln?



Man könnte vielleicht noch Überlegungen anstellen, ob sich silberne Vorbauten mit schwarzen Sattelstützen vertragen. Welche Farbe darf dann der Lenker haben? Hat das dann auch noch Einfluß auf schwarze Speichen mit silbernen Nippeln? Und was ist mit farbigen Nippeln? Eher an schwarzen Speichen oder an silbernen? Verträgt sich das dann mit silbernen oder schwarzen Naben? Was machen farbig eloxierte Naben? Muss die Farbe des Flaschenhalters zum Rahmen passen? Welche Kette sieht besser aus? Wie lange hält die Farbe des Gold-Link von SRAM? 
Es verspricht ein interessanter Abend zu werden. Wie angedeutet, werde ich kaum vor halb neun aufschlagen. 

Bis denne

Det


----------



## Lupi (17. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, also da wären
> 
> Janus
> Alan
> ...



Damit nicht nur über Speichen und Vorbauten geredet wird sondern auch ein wenig über Singlespeed , Fixed und die cineastischen Highlights komme ich auch vorbei und bringe den Meik dann mit.


----------



## ouchylove (17. Oktober 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte vielleicht noch Überlegungen anstellen, ob sich silberne Vorbauten mit schwarzen Sattelstützen vertragen.



Passt nicht ... das sag ich schon mal im Vorfeld ... wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ... komme ich auch 

Wo ist denn der kaktus? Adresse?

Fragt sich verenschen ...


----------



## Silvi (18. Oktober 2004)

Also bei sovielen bekannten Gesichtern kommen Andre und ich auch. Und um den Themenkreis ein wenig zu erweitern, stelle ich mir die Frage wie Ihr wohl rosa Federgabeln findet?  

@ Lupi: Ob es im Kaktus auch Pilzgerichte gibt?   

Silvi


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und um den Themenkreis ein wenig zu erweitern, stelle ich mir die Frage wie Ihr wohl rosa Federgabeln findet? ...


Federgabeln? Die einzige mir bekannte fuhr die Pezzo bei Olympia 2000...

Aber wer braucht schon Federgabeln - rosa geht auch so ...


----------



## bofh_marc (18. Oktober 2004)

Bin auch dabei   

Bis denne
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (18. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, also da wären
> 
> Janus
> Alan
> ...



 Huuhuuu..  hieeäääääää....

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Federgabeln? Die einzige mir bekannte fuhr die Pezzo bei Olympia 2000...
> 
> Aber wer braucht schon Federgabeln - rosa geht auch so ...


Mensch! Ich bin aber auch so was von nicht mehr zeitgemäss! MEINE Pornobildchensammlung (nicht, dass ich HEUTE noch sowas besitzen würde!!! ) sah (damals!) irgendwie anders aus....    

Aber diese Chris King Naben... LECKER!!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## OBRADY (18. Oktober 2004)

Federgabeln....

Mein Lieblingsthema...  

Anja


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin,  

Mensch ,da versammelt sich ja fast die gesamte"Prominenz"  aus dem schönen(Naja im Moment eher nicht  !) Norden!
Das werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen   und auch mal aufkreuzen!Hab da einige schon vielzulangenichtmehrgesehen   !Bei mir ist der ÖPNV angesagt,welche Bahnstation ist denn in der Nähe??
Besser wäre eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.  (Kommt jemand aus Richtung Bergedorf?)
Beppo,was ist mit dir,magst mich einsammeln oder fährst von der Maloche direkt hin?).Wäre super  ,ich steh im Moment nicht so auf"Sozialcontainer"(ÖPNV)  ! 

Also ,ich freu mich  !

Nils


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Federgabeln....
> 
> Mein Lieblingsthema...
> 
> Anja


Ach ja...    

Aber tröste dich, Anja - du wirst nicht einmal von mir hören, dass du eine neue Federgabel (bzw. deine erste Federgabel  ) brauchst! 
Ab jetzt empfehle ich dir eine Starrgabel: Leicht, steif, relativ billig, schön, wartungsfreundlich, direkt, ursprünglich, stabil, grazil, besonders - also doch wie geschaffen für dich...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ab jetzt empfehle ich dir eine Starrgabel: Leicht, steif, relativ billig, schön, wartungsfreundlich, direkt, ursprünglich, stabil, grazil, besonders - also doch wie geschaffen für dich...


             ?????(Mein Lieblingsthema!)

Nils


----------



## Lupi (18. Oktober 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei sovielen bekannten Gesichtern kommen Andre und ich auch. Und um den Themenkreis ein wenig zu erweitern, stelle ich mir die Frage wie Ihr wohl rosa Federgabeln findet?
> 
> @ Lupi: Ob es im Kaktus auch Pilzgerichte gibt?
> 
> Silvi




Hoffentlich dann auch frisch gesammelte.

Aber da kannst Du Janus fragen , es soll Leute geben Die auch Pilze trinken.  

Bis denne


----------



## Alan (18. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Starrgabel: Leicht, steif, relativ billig, schön, wartungsfreundlich, direkt, ursprünglich, stabil, grazil, besonders



Besonders das "relativ billig" ist bei Starrgabeln äußerst relativ....  








Sind 580 Euro noch billig?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Oktober 2004)

Fachsimpeln,Herrlich  !

ESP,FW,MZ,RS,SRAM,DT,ETA,ECC,SPV,PPD,CC,SS,FR,4X,DS,DH,LSD  ,THX,USA,HSV,CDU,SPD,FDP,PDS, :kotz: NPD   ....USW.,Ich schweif ab,

MFG  

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2004)

Und was ist mit F I SCH ...  ?!?


----------



## Alan (18. Oktober 2004)

Nun wird's aber wirklich ein wenig albern...


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wird's aber wirklich ein wenig albern...


Nein, nein, nein - das war ein Insider, lieber Herr Moderator...   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=755435&highlight=fisch#post755435


----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2004)

Kaum schafft man's mal einen Tag nicht reinzuschauen und schon entwickelt sich dieses Thema zu "Meine schönsten (Bike-)Pic's" ... hey, den gibt's schon im "sonstigen". Außerdem gehören Bilder in die Gallerie  

Ich muß meine Zusage leider widerrufen. Ich hatte meinem Sohn bereits Anfang des Monats zugesagt an diesem Donnerstag mit ihm zum "Laterne laufen" mit dem BAUI Eppendorf zu gehen.
Tja, was man(n) nicht im Kopf hat, hat man in den Beinen 

Mal sehen, vielleicht stoße ich noch ein wenig später dazu!


----------



## Beppo (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin,
@Nils: ich düse wenn denn nach der Arbeit dorthin. Rückweg wäre dann  gesichert. Ich kann aber jetzt noch nicht zu 103,6% zusagen ob ich überhaupt erscheine. Erstmal zu ende malochen und dann mal schauen.

Sodenn, denn dann. Gruß, 
Beppo


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Oktober 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> @Nils: ich düse wenn denn nach der Arbeit dorthin. Rückweg wäre dann  gesichert.
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre schade  ,aber schaun wir mal  !100% heisst du kommst und 3,6% heisst du kommst nicht!?Dann brauch ich mir ja keine sorgen zu machen  !

CU   
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (19. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin 
Tine und ich werde uns auch mal wieder blicken lassen.


----------



## STEF1 (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei, STEFFI


----------



## spacerider (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallooooo - ich melde mich auch an 
Normal gabs ja immer Platz weil sich nicht immer alle wieder abmelden. 
(Außer Harry  )

Aber nich das ich denn doch allein sitze weil 1. die U-Bahn nicht fährt.. 2. kein Parkplatz bekommen.. 3. wollte mit dem Bike kommen aber das Wetter ... 4. Mein Chef hat gesagt ich muß noch arbeiten... was gibts noch?

 Hope to see you all
Martin


----------



## Mira (19. Oktober 2004)

Hui, da sprengen wir ja die Bude!

Janus
Alan
Thol
madbull 
Rabbit
OBRADY
Tracer
IGD
LaughingMoon
Beppo
Bischi
ouchylove
Silvi 
Andre
Lupi 
bofh_marc
SHIVER
Kaiowana
Tine
STEF1
spacerider

@Rabbit, Du darfst Deine Laterne auch gerne mitbringen!


----------



## Alan (19. Oktober 2004)

22 Leute - unglaublich... Das dürfte echt eng werden, falls es die gleiche Ecke wird wie im vergangenen Jahr. 
Haltet mir bitte ein Plätzchen frei, bin schon gespannt, alle mal wieder in "zivil" zu sehen. 

D.


----------



## madbull (20. Oktober 2004)

Bleibt nur noch die Frage (für die aus weiter Ferne anreisenden, unwissenden, dorftrotteligen Fischköppe): Wo ist dieses Kaktus???  
Stadtteil und Adresse genügen, ich habe einen Falk und mein Drucker ist eh so leer wie der Kohlenkeller...


----------



## Mira (20. Oktober 2004)

Adresse ist Behringsstr. 1 (glaub ich doch, daß das die 1 ist, müsste eigentlich die 1 sein, weil die Str. an dieser Ecke anfängt ...) in Ottensen.
Ist  nicht zu übersehen, wie gesagt Ecke Barner Str./ Friedensallee/Behringsstr .

Reserviert ist jetzt für 22 Personen auf den Namen IBC- na ma sehen...

Ich komme wahrscheinlich ein kleines bißchen später.


Bis morgen!


----------



## Rabbit (20. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur noch die Frage (für die aus weiter Ferne anreisenden, unwissenden, dorftrotteligen Fischköppe): Wo ist dieses Kaktus???
> Stadtteil und Adresse genügen, ich habe einen Falk und mein Drucker ist eh so leer wie der Kohlenkeller...


Da verweise ich doch einfach mal auf einen Beitrag zu einem vergangenem SfdW (der Suchfunktion sei dank  ):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=474986&postcount=1

Da findet ihr alle notwendigen Infos!


----------



## LaughingMoon (20. Oktober 2004)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Ist das ein reines Radfahrer-Treffen? Ich fürchte mein Frauchen wird sich kaum davon abbringen lassen mitzukommen - immerhin müsste ich bei ihr übernachten 

Ich hoffe das ist ok, Ihr müsst Euch auch nicht besser benehmen als sonst 

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## Alan (20. Oktober 2004)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ihr müsst Euch auch nicht besser benehmen als sonst ...



Als ob wir uns jemals danebenbenehmen würden... Frechheit...... 

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Oktober 2004)

@ Harry: Stellt euch vor es ist SfdW und alle kommen - nur der Hamburger Initiator Rabbit nicht...      



			
				Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Adresse ist Behringsstr. 1 (glaub ich doch, daß das die 1 ist, müsste eigentlich die 1 sein, weil die Str. an dieser Ecke anfängt ...) in Ottensen.
> Ist  nicht zu übersehen, wie gesagt Ecke Barner Str./ Friedensallee/Behringsstr .
> 
> Reserviert ist jetzt für 22 Personen auf den Namen IBC- na ma sehen...
> ...



Oooch Mann - natürlich fast an der A7...  Und wir A1er müssen erst durch die halbe Stadt...   

Wir werden daher wohl auch erst gegen halb Acht oder ein wenig später aufschlagen...

Btw: Hat jemand der heute Abend Anwesenden vielleicht noch ein altes Felgenbremsvorderrad rumliegen? Nabe recht egal und Felge kann auch schon ruhig relativ durchgebremst sein...


----------



## Rabbit (21. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ Harry: Stellt euch vor es ist SfdW und alle kommen - nur der Hamburger Initiator Rabbit nicht...


Tja, was so alles passieren könnte  


> Btw: Hat jemand der heute Abend Anwesenden vielleicht noch ein altes Felgenbremsvorderrad rumliegen?


RR, MTB, 26", 24" und wofür überhaupt?
Da ja die Nabe und die Felge selbst eigentlich unerheblich sind, frag' doch gleich, ob noch jemand 'ne handvoll Speichen rumliegen hat


----------



## Buddy (23. November 2004)

Abend,

so, wann ist denn das nächste SfdW ?  Wollt mich doch auch mal wieder sehen lassen...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Rabbit (24. November 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wollt mich doch auch mal wieder sehen lassen...


Ohhh, das verloren geglaubte Kind ist wieder da 

Nächstes SfdW könnte man ja mit 'nem Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt beginnen und dann vielleicht vom Rathausmarkt zum Groß-Neumarkt hochziehen?!


----------



## Buddy (24. November 2004)

Hatte nur ne kleine Auszeit, möchte nächstes Jahr aber voll loslegen. Bin schon wieder auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike 

Glühwein etc. klingt gut, hab aber leider noch kein Bike


----------



## ozei (25. November 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte nur ne kleine Auszeit, möchte nächstes Jahr aber voll loslegen. Bin schon wieder auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike
> 
> Glühwein etc. klingt gut, hab aber leider noch kein Bike



Glühwein saufen geht auch ohne bike . Ist das Giant dem zweitgrößtem Feind der spezies Bike, dem "eBay" zum Opfer gefallen?


----------



## Buddy (25. November 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Glühwein saufen geht auch ohne bike . Ist das Giant dem zweitgrößtem Feind der spezies Bike, dem "eBay" zum Opfer gefallen?



Jepp, ist es 

Aber kommt ja bald was neues...


----------

